# Gift suggestions for a Canon Rebel T3i eos 600d owner



## jtpryan (Dec 6, 2012)

My son has this camera and I would like to get him a nice gift for Christmas.  He lives in the SF area and likes to go camping in that region which is what he uses the camera for most of the time.  I was thinking a lens as he only has the one that came with it.  I know something about photography but have been away from it for awhile and don't really know about compatability.  I do like Zeiss lenses if they are available for it.  As to budget I'm not really sure what is realistic, but he is a great guy (28) and I'm a sucker;+}

Any suggestions and pointers to where to buy would be appreciated.

-Jim


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 6, 2012)

Budget is really what it is all about.

I would look at
Lenses
Flash
Tripod

For a flash (useful for mostly indoors so it may not be great for him)
430 ex 2            $250
580 ex II            $570
I found that a hot shoe flash increased the quality and lighting of my indoor photos by 100%

For lenses I would look at the 70-200 range as will as a wider range (his kit lens might already cover this range adequately for him)
If he only has the kit lens then I would look at faster lenses as well...f2, f1.8, f1.4, f1.2

*********Keep in mind that zeiss lenses are all manual focus**************

---You need a lens that is EF or EF-S

Longer range options

If he shoots outdoors at the daytime that he won't NEED an IS version.

70-200mm f4 non-is    $575
70-200mm f4 is          $1149
70-200mm f2.8 non-is  $1200
70-200mm f2.8 is        $2000

Wide Angle Options
17-40mm f4               $739
16-35mm f2.8            $1500

Fast Options
50mm f1.8          $100
^^^Despite low price it is great
50mm f1.4          $300
50mm f1.2          $1400
35mm f2            $300
85mm f1.8         $350

Tripods!
The fact of the matter is there is not a single photographer who doesn't appreciate a good tripod. Just be sure when buying a tripod for him to have a tripod head included.
Gitzo, Bogen, and Manfrotto are Industry Standard however there are many other great tripods
This is info based on what I have read!

Vanguard Alta Pro 263 AGH Aluminum Tripod with GH100 Pistol Grip Ball Head (Name on Amazon)  (includes head)  $229
^^^^^^^havent meet someone who has it and doesnt like it
Manfrotto 190XProB (does not include head)        $119
Manfrotto 496RC2 Ball Head^^^^pairs well with^^^        $66



There you are!

In terms of where to look...
BH Photo
KEH.com
Adorama
Amazon
Ebay

I buy my stuff at Ebay, KEH, and BH Photo

Good Luck,

Gw


----------



## MyT2i (Dec 6, 2012)

Canon 18-200 mm lens is an excellent choice.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 6, 2012)

MyT2i said:


> Canon 18-200 mm lens is an excellent choice.



That is still considered a kit/stock lens! I would look for something with a constant aperture.


----------

